# Shape Time! Four shapes. Four colors. How many can you catch? [FREE GAME]



## ShannonAhn (Jan 7, 2014)

*Shape Time!* is a deceptively simple, fun, and addictive game. Just catch the falling shapes with the shapes bar by matching the shape and color. Use the paintbrush power-up to paint all the shapes the same color. Use the clock power-up to slow down the falling shapes. It looks easy&#8230; but is it?

Challenge your focus, reaction time, and hand-eye coordination with *Shape Time!* Earn a Bronze, Silver, or Gold Badge with your hi score. Brag about your Badge on Facebook and add yourself to the Leaderboard to see how you stack up against players from around the world.

*FREE on Google Play*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*


----------

